# komme einfach nicht online mit SUSE Linux 9.2 und Fritz ISDN Bluetooth



## megachucky (9. Dezember 2004)

hallo.

 bin linux beginner, und habe sogut wie keine ahnung. hab mir suse 9.2
  geholt, da ja nun endlich die bluetooth connection einfach sein
  soll..

  ich schaffe es aber einfach nicht, damit online zugehen. mein usb
  bluetooth stick wird sofort erkannt, habe auch meine freenet
  verbindung eingestellt. sollte alles passen, hab auch schon in zwei
  büchern nachgelesen.

  allerdings schaffe ich es nicht mich nun zu verbinden (ich nehme an
  ich muss erst den code von meinem access point angeben, aber wo ?)

  ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen, ich möchte aber noch sagen,
  dass ich noch nicht fähig bin scripts oder ähnliches zu schreiben...

  danke.


----------



## wobe (18. Dezember 2004)

Hallo megaschucky,

habe das gleiche Problem, obwohl cih den PIN-Code unter etc/bluetooths/pin einegeben habe.
Versuchs einfach mal.

Gruß

wobe


----------



## megachucky (18. Dezember 2004)

was einfach versuchen?


----------



## wobe (18. Dezember 2004)

Mit dem Programm Konquer in die Datei etc/bluetooth/pin gehen und die PIN-Nr. eintragen.


----------

